# No Sense of Urgency out there anymore



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a number of contractors that claim they want more work but don't seem to get in any hurry to do the work we have issued them.

Guys call and one of my first questions is if I give you and order right now how soon can you get it done. If the answer isn't 24-48 hours you shouldn't be prospecting for work. 

They act like our expectations are insane but our clients require those turn arounds on certain orders. We get 4-7 days on some orders but on P4C's and things like that they are looking for quick turn around.

When I was out in a truck everyday I treated the business like I was an emergency responder. We had our stuff ready to go at any minute. We never knew what the day might bring. I can't understand why that philosophy has eroded.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> I have a number of contractors that claim they want more work but don't seem to get in any hurry to do the work we have issued them.
> 
> Guys call and one of my first questions is if I give you and order right now how soon can you get it done. If the answer isn't 24-48 hours you shouldn't be prospecting for work.
> 
> ...



I think many of us are just plain disgusted with the industry. More and more work for less and less $$$$. Also a few more examples:

** House sits overgrown for sometimes years and then the bank issues a W/O and acts like it's the end of the world if it's not secured in 48 hours. 

** Here's another scenario played OVER AND OVER AND OVER up here. Roll up to an initial secure and hear water in the middle of winter. Find pipes burst. Secure and put in bids to pump and dry. NOTHING happens till the middle of the following summer and by then the house is mold top to bottom. (BAC is EXTREMELY good at this!)

** Holiday weekends, Issue REO W/O Labor Day Weekend Friday for trash out, sales clean and lawn, Due date Labor Day. RIGHT! You putzes are out golfing, boating, camping and expect us to work??? BS!!


The whole industry has went to hell in a handbasket since i jumped in 3 1/2 years ago..........


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I got burned out running guys ragged for Nationals and Regionals. It was a one way street. I'll still get a secure order completed same day it comes in from a broker, but if they call me on a friday, they won't even expect us to go over there until Monday.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> I
> They act like our expectations are insane but our clients require those turn arounds on certain orders. We get 4-7 days on some orders but on P4C's and things like that they are looking for quick turn around.


Sorry to break anyones balles, but unions guys on layoff are my worst. I have some that complain I don't send enough work their way, and they don't even get out of bed before 9 a.m.
And they only want to work for cash...NOT.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Sorry to break anyones balles, but unions guys on layoff are my worst. I have some that complain I don't send enough work their way, and they don't even get out of bed before 9 a.m.
> And they only want to work for cash...NOT.



It seems to me like people want paid to sit and home and tell me how awesome they are or can be.

We don't want any laid off factory workers or former union guys, we also don't take people who work other jobs and just want to do this for extra money. Those folks are a recipe for failure.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I think many of us are just plain disgusted with the industry. More and more work for less and less $$$$. Also a few more examples:
> 
> ** House sits overgrown for sometimes years and then the bank issues a W/O and acts like it's the end of the world if it's not secured in 48 hours.
> 
> ...



I have seen many a big order come through on friday before a big weekend. that's always a bad deal but nothing I can do about it.

We have a property that we bid the basement pump out on for 18months before it finally got approved and then they had someone else do it!!! They said our bid was too high. Then they wanted us to bid the mold work.

I also don't understand the whole house sitting there while my bids grow old then suddenly it has to be done yesterday.

These things have always confused me but sadly they are the industry.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't let them bully you around.


Once they own you that much that you'll give up your family's weekend/vacation plans for them then its an easy thing for them to jerk you on the pay too. 
If I already had plans then I told them thats what the deal is and that I'll have it completed by x date but it wasn't going to be done when they wanted it.
Other than ReoAllegance few companies minded when I told them how the cookie crumbed.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Don't let them bully you around.
> 
> 
> Once they own you that much that you'll give up your family's weekend/vacation plans for them then its an easy thing for them to jerk you on the pay too.
> ...



EXACTLY!!! They cry me a river and i tell them how it is but they still use me. Hmmmmm......


----------

